# Linus



## The Mockingjay (Apr 23, 2014)

My sweetie boy Linus died a couple hours ago. He had been hiding whatever illness he had for the whole time we had him, only four months. I just came home today and found him laying in the cage, and by the time we got to the vet, he was gone. He had just learned a new trick the other day... and he was everything I ever dreamed of. I've been crying for hours, and we just buried him with his special blanket. He was only 2 years old! &#128560;&#128560;&#128560;


I love you, Linus! Thank you for being my best friend, even though I only had you for a very short time.


----------



## The Mockingjay (Apr 23, 2014)

And the last thing I ever said to him was, "I love you, Linus. Just hang in there, okay? I need you, Silly Boy." I guess he just couldn't. &#128560;&#128560;


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh no  I'm so sorry for your loss. My bunny died too before we could get him to the vet. It's devastating, but at least he went quickly and painlessly. Binky free Linus.


----------



## The Mockingjay (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## BabyMiyo (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Don't take it to hard! I'm sure he was very happy and loved with you, it was just his time to go.


----------



## pani (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Linus was such a lovely boy; I always looked forward to seeing your posts about him, and my heart sank when I saw this thread.

Binky free, Linus. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 24, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss, he was such a cute little guy. It's never easy whether they are with you for a long time or a very short amount of time, it's still never enough. Our biggest fear right now is that all but a few of our rescues are geriatric. Our baby Nikki, our avatar, is over 7 now so she isn't a baby anymore. Rest in peace little man and binky free, you're both loved and missed. :bunnyangel:


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. As I saw this post, my heart sank. He was such a cute little boy. May he rest in peace and binky his way over the rainbow bridge and have everything he has ever dreamed of waiting for him. &#127752;


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh, my heart sank when I saw his name, I am so very sorry, he was such a handsome little man. It is so hard on here where we meet all these little bunny characters and get to know them, fall in love with them and they have to leave us. He had the best life with you even though it was short and he left you knowing that you loved him and listening to your voice. Binky free little boy.


----------



## rockiesmam (Apr 29, 2014)

So sorry for u x


----------

